# Any of our sponsors carry Caber?



## VictorZ06 (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm looking to get some Caber, preferably in caps/tabs.  If not, liquid Prami.  Do any of our sponsors here carry it??  CEM used to have Prami....but I don't see it on the site anymore.  I found several chem sites that carry it, just don't know who to trust.  Please PM me if you can help.  Thanks guys.




/V


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 1, 2011)

You got pm, bro.


----------



## LightBearer (Nov 1, 2011)

i seen a bro in the buy/sell forum selling axio caber i believe


----------



## banker23 (Nov 1, 2011)

I tried to post you a PM but don't know if I did it right (first time initiating one)


----------



## oufinny (Nov 1, 2011)

Extreme has liquid caber but not sure if that helps or not.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 1, 2011)

No liquid Caber thanks.  I think I'm all good now, thanks for the help and PMs brothas!!





/V


----------



## alphabolic (Nov 1, 2011)

EK has it in pill form under "sexual health/prostate". i got it from them and after taking 2 pills out of 20, i accidentally fucking threw them out with my used syringes cuz they were in a small plastic bag. i was kicking myself afterwards for doing that. luckily i had CEM's prami on me to use instead for my tren cycle.


----------



## aja44 (Nov 1, 2011)

GenXXL has some listed on their website


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 1, 2011)

what is generic name?


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 1, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> what is generic name?


 
Cabergoline is the generic name, brand name is Dostinex


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 1, 2011)

PM sent.


----------



## sp1q (Dec 2, 2011)

*caber?*

Victor ,I'm not familiar  with caber or Dostinex...can you shed some light on how it's used and for what?  Aromasin and clomid are the only 2 I've ever seen.

thanks,sp1q


----------



## dougs (Dec 2, 2011)

I too am looking for Caber.Have been looking for a trusted sponsor.If someone csan send me a PM too would much appreciate thanks


----------



## banker23 (Dec 2, 2011)

dougs said:


> I too am looking for Caber.Have been looking for a trusted sponsor.If someone csan send me a PM too would much appreciate thanks


 
sent you a pm just found a new source among IM sponsors.


----------



## J.thom (Dec 2, 2011)

I also need some Caber lol. Feel free to PM me a legit source.
Nice thread V!


----------



## dougs (Dec 2, 2011)

banker23 said:


> sent you a pm just found a new source among IM sponsors.


 

thanks Got it cant send a pm yet..Not enough posts.Going took look now .thanks again for your help


----------



## waynecross88 (Dec 2, 2011)

wouldnt mind a pm for caber aswell guys, any help appreciated


----------



## TwisT (Dec 2, 2011)

Its not stable in liquid form, thats why we dont carry it. As for other places....make sure its not suspended in a liquid.

Best input I can give

-T


----------



## banker23 (Dec 2, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Its not stable in liquid form, thats why we dont carry it. As for other places....make sure its not suspended in a liquid.
> 
> Best input I can give
> 
> -T


 
I second this...my first purchase was in liquid and while it works I have no idea how much I actually need to take the get the right amount of effectiveness. tabs are all I'll buy from now on.


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 2, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Its not stable in liquid form, thats why we dont carry it. As for other places....make sure its not suspended in a liquid.
> 
> Best input I can give
> 
> -T


 thats good info right there, thank you!


----------



## Calves of Steel (Dec 2, 2011)

Can I bug one of you guys for a PM about this as well? Caber would make a great addition to my next cycle


----------



## banker23 (Dec 2, 2011)

Calves of Steel said:


> Can I bug one of you guys for a PM about this as well? Caber would make a great addition to my next cycle


 
Damn I just wish I could just post it! but I'll PM you the way to find it.


----------



## eire (Dec 2, 2011)

looking for pharma grade caber my self, i won the world-pharma lottery so ill be running their npp soon. sustanon and npp, should be a good cycle


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## longworthb (Dec 8, 2011)

ok I know a million people have asked but i need some caber lol. someone wanna throw me a pm? going to be running tren at 75 ed


----------



## Mig139 (Dec 8, 2011)

Let me joint the caber pm train guys!  My next cut cycle is close and I got non!


----------



## thebeastijwc (Dec 8, 2011)

im jumping on this train as well for caber or prami even


----------



## joedel (Dec 8, 2011)

overseas pharms deliver to us, if its under a certain supply its even legal to ship in. And you can find it cheap.... 

ill never do tren without a good supply of these guys on hand


----------



## TGB1987 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hey guys there is going to be a legal prolactin supplement available very soon.  One of the Mods here created it.  PM me for details.  There are absolutely no side effects associated with this product.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 8, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Hey guys there is going to be a legal prolactin supplement available very soon.  One of the Mods here created it.  PM me for details.  There are absolutely no side effects associated with this product.



Sweet.


----------



## USMC (Dec 8, 2011)

Someone posted the sponsor above who has it, the one that says located under sexual health/prostate. About halfway down the page,lol. Guess we'll leave it at that.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 8, 2011)

tgb1987 said:


> hey guys there is going to be a legal prolactin supplement available very soon.  One of the mods here created it.  Pm me for details.  There are absolutely no side effects associated with this product.



this^^^^


----------



## pieguy (Dec 8, 2011)

djlance said:


> this^^^^



Sides and research going to be available? I'd be really pissed if I got runny nipples for trusting an OTC anti-prolactin.


----------



## chucko (Dec 9, 2011)

Is it too late to join the cabertrain? Can i get a pm as well? Planning on running some NPP soon.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Dec 9, 2011)

Lol, also out of caber. Can anyone help? Need for upcoming cycle. Pm me thanks guys!


----------



## banker23 (Dec 9, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Hey guys there is going to be a legal prolactin supplement available very soon. One of the Mods here created it. PM me for details. There are absolutely no side effects associated with this product.


 
Yes but does it gove you "semi auto mossberg" sexual sides like caber?


----------



## acemon (Dec 9, 2011)

Hello everyone. I need a legit source for caber as well. Could someone PM me? Thanks!!


----------



## bdeljoose (Dec 9, 2011)

Here is a hint. Wears a crown and he rules.


----------



## meow (Dec 9, 2011)

You can get it from a certain european royalty ...


----------



## USMC (Dec 9, 2011)

^ Lmao, it's been said in this thread like 8 times and guys are still asking for PM's.


----------



## joedel (Dec 21, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Hey guys there is going to be a legal prolactin supplement available very soon.  One of the Mods here created it.  PM me for details.  There are absolutely no side effects associated with this product.



cant wait!


----------



## zdaddy (Mar 6, 2014)

i know this is old but i am in bad need of some caber. pram isn't doing it for me (sides)


----------



## Swolldier (Jul 3, 2014)

Looking for Caber also. Please PM me if you have some insight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiger98 (Jul 23, 2014)

one more request for good caber!


----------



## basskiller (Jul 23, 2014)

LIQUID CABERGOLINE .25MG PER 1ML 60ML BOTTLE WITH MARKED DROPPER 

 click on the banner in my signature 
 also remember the discount code 25OFF for a 25% savings


----------



## Roaddkingg (Jul 23, 2014)

Personally I would never trust liquid caber. I have only ever used tablets. Legit and in foil with boxes & instructions & dosages.


----------



## SheriV (Jul 23, 2014)

ironmag research is up and running for liquid prami

here is a direct cut and paste from heavyiron himself in regards to its quality

*IronMag Research Chems* provides top of the line liquid research chemicals. All chemicals have been verified using mass spectrometry, HPLC testing and COA's. 

IMR will not sell any product until we review the testing reports on every single batch. 

These are the finest of research chemicals.

IMR will have a limited line of products in the beginning but will expand as demand dictates when genuine chemicals can be sourced.


sheriv15 for 15% off


----------



## SheriV (Jul 23, 2014)

basskillers 25% off deal is pretty kick ass


----------



## ratedR (Jul 23, 2014)

I thought caber was unstable in liquid?


----------



## Junkboxer (Jul 23, 2014)

ReliableRX carries caber in pill form from Sun Pharma.

They are great. Ive been getting my HCG from them for a long time.


----------



## Onlytearsnow (Jul 25, 2014)

If some one could shoot me a PM for prami or caber the possibility of quality cawk pics flooding this site would greatly improve.


----------



## SheriV (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## 1HungLo (Jul 25, 2014)

Alvgear


----------



## Swolldier (Oct 30, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Negged everyone that asked for or said they're looking for a caber source.  Bunch of lazy asswipes.



You're a dick


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

